# New neighbours at it like rabbits please help me



## blueshoes (25 Apr 2007)

Bascially my new neighbours moved in offically monday. They have been in and out the past few weeks doing work etc. Anytime ive seen them we say hello,how are you? They seem friendly.

Anyways Monday night Mr. Blueshoes and I could hear everything and I mean everything from our bedroom. Their room is right beside us iykwim! I just thought ok no need to worry,there just excited about beingn in there new house christining it if you like.

Then last night, just after 11.30 it stated again. So we headed for our spare room which is our guest room. Noise wasnt as bad then. 

What can I do? Im not a chicken and I will go round there but I will be embassered and am looking for ideas on what to say? 

To think we have lived here nearly a year now with no neighbours either side. Is this payback?

If it keeps up to night I will be going around tomorrow.

Please help me.
Blueshoes.


----------



## gianni (25 Apr 2007)

If it continues I'd make an audio tape and slip it through their letterbox..!! Might shame them into action (or inaction as the case may be), while also not giving the game away as to who has 'complained' since they might think it came from another neighbour...


----------



## Purple (25 Apr 2007)

gianni said:


> If it continues I'd make an audio tape and slip it through their letterbox..!! Might shame them into action (or inaction as the case may be), while also not giving the game away as to who has 'complained' since they might think it came from another neighbour...


 If not selling it to a company that does the sound tracks for porn films might at least make you a few bob.


----------



## Sunny (25 Apr 2007)

Why don't you and Mr. Blueshoes start making alot of noise yourselves...They might get the hint


----------



## derryman (25 Apr 2007)

so is it like "When Harry met Sally"? How on earth do you broach that subject with strangers - I guess you are just going to have to live with it.


----------



## Purple (25 Apr 2007)

Tell them it's a real turn-on and ask them to let you know when they are at it again. I bet that'll shut them up.


----------



## car (25 Apr 2007)

As always with cases like this, very hard to make a suggestion without an  address and a bag of popcorn...    

But seriously, you could strike up a friendly conversation asking how are they getting on, what do they think of the house etc, then subtley drop in the old "..the walls are very very thin here arent they, can you hear us? coz we can hear you even walking round the house.." ..so not mentioning the other thing.  leave them figure it out for themselves.    If it still occurs, be more forward.  If you march straight in with the "can you keep it down please..." approach, I guarantee someday in the future you'll get a knock on your door yourselves about something youve been doing...


----------



## Leo (25 Apr 2007)

Take a search through the Homes & Gardens forum, there's a thread or two on checking the sound insulation between adjoining houses. There are minimum standards here, perhaps this isn't up to code in your case? 
Leo


----------



## auto320 (25 Apr 2007)

Don't forget that they can hear you on Friday nights too!

Best hope is that they will get married, then the noise will die out pretty quickly.


----------



## Crunchie (25 Apr 2007)

blueshoes said:


> If it keeps up to night I will be going around tomorrow.



Excellent choice of words


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Apr 2007)

car said:


> As always with cases like this, very hard to make a suggestion without an address and a bag of popcorn...


 
[broken link removed]


----------



## r2d2 (25 Apr 2007)

Are they a good looking couple ? Is it an option to invite them around for a nightcap with house keys on the coffee table...??


----------



## Staples (25 Apr 2007)

It's difficult to offer a view without knowing the extent of the problem.

Maybe if you were to tape the proceedings and upload them on youtube we could inform ourselves accordingly.................


----------



## wavejumper (25 Apr 2007)

auto320 said:


> Best hope is that they will get married, then the noise will die out pretty quickly.



LOL, that made my day


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2007)

blueshoes said:


> Bascially my new neighbours moved in offically monday. They have been in and out the past few weeks


Ho ho!


> Then last night, just after 11.30 it stated again.


So what? Hardly the worst thing in the world is it? Unless it was going on all night and, er, keeping you up?


----------



## KalEl (26 Apr 2007)

The builder of this property is the real villain of the piece...personally I think complaining about your neighbour having sex at 11.30pm in their own home is pretty outrageous.


----------



## ney001 (26 Apr 2007)

KalEl said:


> The builder of this property is the real villain of the piece...personally I think complaining about your neighbour having sex at 11.30pm in their own home is pretty outrageous.



Have to agree here - i'd have a problem if they had parties going on all night but a couple having sex at 11.30 is not that much to worry about - unless in goes on for hours and hours - in which case i'll need his phone number to verify!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Apr 2007)

Any use?

[broken link removed]

You stick them in your ears just in case you were wondering.


----------



## blueshoes (26 Apr 2007)

Hi again.

Thank you all for the comments. Some much appreciated, others not so much!! 

The same thing last night happened. The fella is quite good looking if I do say so myself, her not so much but whatever this has got to do with it I dont know.  

The noise is more coming from her side of things.  I dont have a problem with people having sex in there house after 11.30 I cudnt care less I just dont want to be listening to it. 

Also, we have a little girl trying to sleep in another room and I dont want her to be awoken by this and coming to me and saying Mummy why is that lady screaming!!

Anyways, Im going to go with car's advice on it, they are only new and I dont want to fall out with them.

I'l make it my business to be in the garden when either of them comes home from work and strike up a conversation.

Many thanks
Blueshoes


----------



## ney001 (26 Apr 2007)

blueshoes said:


> Hi again.
> 
> The same thing last night happened. The fella is quite good looking if I do say so myself, her not so much but whatever this has got to do with it I dont know.
> 
> ...



yup - going to need that number


----------



## Cahir (26 Apr 2007)

Just turn on some music really loud when she starts screaming.  When she shuts up turn it down again.  Repeat until they get the message.


----------



## Gabriel (26 Apr 2007)

Cahir's idea is good.

Alternatively start a running commentary on them when they start at it. "Oooh...you never do that anymore darling"...or..."I wonder if she's on her knees at the moment?"...that kinda thing! They'll get the message soon enough!


----------



## PMU (26 Apr 2007)

I know it’s easy to treat this as a joke, but as other posts have made clear, the level of sound protection in modern Irish buildings in negligible.  (It’s not that good in old building’s either). I know of one young girl who was very proud of her first apartment, until her first morning there when she was woken by the sound of the toilet functions of her neighbours. So perhaps car's suggestion of a conversation that highlights how easy sounds travel would be the best.

  While I think you would have cause for complaint if they were playing loud music or the TV late at night, but it is very difficult to object to people performing their sacred marital rights (as J B Keane would have put it) at 11:30 pm. Perhaps, as the walls are that thin, you could start reciting a decade of the Rosary at about 11:25: that might put them off (but you never know).

  Otherwise, does the lady in question have red hair? For some reason, after reading your posts, I’m reminder of the words of Bruce Springsteen – “Wise up stud, your life’s been wasted; ‘til you’ve gone down on your knees and tasted a Red Haired Woman”.


----------



## Seagull (26 Apr 2007)

How old is the house. If it's a new house, it might be worth checking if it meets the minimum requirements for soundproofing, and getting the builder to rectify it.


----------



## nelly (26 Apr 2007)

Gabriel said:


> Cahir's idea is good.
> 
> Alternatively start a running commentary on them when they start at it. "Oooh...you never do that anymore darling"...or..."I wonder if she's on her knees at the moment?"...that kinda thing! They'll get the message soon enough!


LMAO


----------



## Betsy Og (26 Apr 2007)

PMU said:


> II’m reminder of the words of Bruce Springsteen – “Wise up stud, your life’s been wasted; ‘til you’ve gone down on your knees and tasted a Red Haired Woman”.


 
Ya bleedin durt buurd, you're not the inspiration for the randy auld one on the RTE show are you?


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> Ya bleedin durt buurd, you're not the inspiration for the randy auld one on the RTE show are you?


It's worse, the song actually says "Red-headed woman", stick a comma in between headed and woman and it has a whole different meaning.


----------



## liteweight (26 Apr 2007)

We had exactly the same problem in the last house we lived in. At first we thought it was hilarious but it soon became very boring and annoying. The lady in question was also a screamer. They were at it every night, she'd begin by screaming and then exactly the same dialogue....yes yes yes, you're the best, you've found it.....screaming again. Then a pause for about five minutes and they'd start all over again!!

After a week or so of this we'd had enough. The next time the screaming started Mr. LW banged loudly on the wall and shouted..." are you alright in there, should I dial 999?" He shouted back, it's ok she just stubbed her toe! We never heard them again.


----------



## Firefly (27 Apr 2007)

liteweight said:


> We had exactly the same problem in the last house we lived in. At first we thought it was hilarious but it soon became very boring and annoying. The lady in question was also a screamer. They were at it every night, she'd begin by screaming and then exactly the same dialogue....yes yes yes, you're the best, you've found it.....screaming again. Then a pause for about five minutes and they'd start all over again!!
> 
> After a week or so of this we'd had enough. The next time the screaming started Mr. LW banged loudly on the wall and shouted..." are you alright in there, should I dial 999?" He shouted back, it's ok she just stubbed her toe! We never heard them again.


 

In that case you'd have expected him to be the one screaming


----------



## liteweight (27 Apr 2007)

Firefly said:


> In that case you'd have expected him to be the one screaming


----------



## Megan (27 Apr 2007)

Aren't this couple only doing  what nature intended them to do. They are within their own 4 walls or maybe that should be 3 walls!!! - it's the 4th wall that is the problem. 
Why don't you ask your neighbours if they are prepared to share the cost of sound proofing the dividing wall.


----------



## Sunny (27 Apr 2007)

liteweight said:


> ....yes yes yes, you're the best, you've found it.....screaming again. Then a pause for about five minutes and they'd start all over again!!


 
Found what? Sounds like an innocent game of hide and seek to me


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2007)

Sunny said:


> Found what?


 The right spot...


----------



## blueshoes (27 Apr 2007)

Okay, I was talking to my neighbour yesterday the screaming lady in question!! We got talking blah blah blah..I said to her oh did you have your washing machine on last night I could hear a thumping noise. 

She said no she didnt I said oh I must have been hearing things or maybe it was my daughter banging the wall as walls are desperate thin and house is so hard to heat!!

So that was grand and she brought me in to see her tiles and floors. Very nice indeed. I had a cuppa and left. 

Last night..........



No noise what so ever!!!!


----------



## Staples (27 Apr 2007)

blueshoes said:


> No noise what so ever!!!!


 

Another good sex life bites the dust.


----------



## liteweight (29 Apr 2007)

Purple said:


> The right spot...



Well done Purple. At a guess, I'd say you have a very high IQ!


----------



## SidTheDweeb (29 Apr 2007)

Staples said:


> Another good sex life bites the dust.



it's awful really that people cant have sex in their own home without their neighbours hearing every word...

It may be difficult to actually come out and say this, but would it not be mutually beneficial to actually sort the problem out, and get the walls soundproofed? That way you and your husband, or when the time comes your daughter and her likeminded friend will be able to go at it like rabbits without being overheard! 

Personal experience old apartment dublin city can hear the people in bedroom above us going at it. The sound is mostly that of the bed shaking but you can get a whiff of some moaning when they're really having fun!


----------



## Staples (30 Apr 2007)

It's a problem that could be sorted easily at design stage.

If your typical semi-d was built the other way around (i.e. so that the hall doors were beside each other rather than at the extremes), the "headboard" walls of the two master bedrooms would be three rooms apart rather than three inches.

So you might bump into your neighbour more.  Small price for a comfortable sex life or a good night's sleep when you want it.


----------



## MugsGame (30 Apr 2007)

So your children in the next room could hear you instead of the neighbours?


----------



## Welfarite (30 Apr 2007)

blueshoes said:


> ... I had a cuppa and left...



Like the journalist who visited the brothel, eh?  ... "I made my excuses and left"


----------



## SineWave (30 Apr 2007)

..


----------



## Staples (30 Apr 2007)

MugsGame said:


> So your children in the next room could hear you instead of the neighbours?


 
They're no nearer than they would be anyway.


----------

